# Wie erstelle ich meinen ingame char hier



## Rasputin (20. Dezember 2006)

Ja wie geht das nun.. ich seh ab und zu bei Bewerbungen einen Link der zu dieser Seite führt wo man das Equip sieht.. ich habe überall nachgeschaut um es auch zu erstellen, aber ich find einfach nix :/.
Bitte helfen-.-
Merci


----------



## Mysos (20. Dezember 2006)

Rasputin schrieb:


> Ja wie geht das nun.. ich seh ab und zu bei Bewerbungen einen Link der zu dieser Seite führt wo man das Equip sieht.. ich habe überall nachgeschaut um es auch zu erstellen, aber ich find einfach nix :/.
> Bitte helfen-.-
> Merci




Hallo,
ich glaube das geht nur über den Blasc-Client. Wenn du den an hast und spielst, aktualisiert er deinen Char und du kannst ihn hier auf Buffed.de angucken.
Also Buffed.de, dann links Blasc-Client suchen und downloaden. Installieren, starten und spielen. Spiel beenden und dein Char wird automatisch hier auf der Seite gespeichert (oder so in der Art).


----------



## Rasputin (20. Dezember 2006)

Ok danke.. werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren..
wenn ich mich noch in diesem Jahrhundert einloggen kann oO.

hf


----------



## Slaan (20. Dezember 2006)

Ganz genau so^^ Dann noch den Char raussuchen auf der Webpage und den Link unter "Visitenkarten" kopieren. Diesen dann schlussendlich in deine Signatur des Forums (oder jeglichen Forums das du möchtest) einfügen...Voila


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Dezember 2006)

http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...asc-client.html


----------



## White Jen (20. Dezember 2006)

^^ich mach das genauso,aber ich bin trotzdem nicht in der datenbank.Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht wieder mit den FAQ,den hab ich mir tausendmal durchgelesen,und hab alles so gemacht...Tuts noch immer nicht.Ich habs schon aufgegeben


----------



## Roran (20. Dezember 2006)

Rasputin schrieb:


> Ja wie geht das nun.. ich seh ab und zu bei Bewerbungen einen Link der zu dieser Seite führt wo man das Equip sieht.. ich habe überall nachgeschaut um es auch zu erstellen, aber ich find einfach nix :/.
> Bitte helfen-.-
> Merci


Wie erstelle Ich eine Visitenkarte <--- da bekommste alles erklärt.



White schrieb:


> ^^ich mach das genauso,aber ich bin trotzdem nicht in der datenbank.Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht wieder mit den FAQ,den hab ich mir tausendmal durchgelesen,und hab alles so gemacht...Tuts noch immer nicht.Ich habs schon aufgegeben


Hast du IRC ?
wenn ja kann ich dir vieleicht da helfen.


----------



## White Jen (20. Dezember 2006)

Musst mir  nur sagen was IRC heißt.Ich habs nicht so mit abkürzungen =)


----------



## Roran (20. Dezember 2006)

White schrieb:


> Musst mir  nur sagen was IRC heißt.Ich habs nicht so mit abkürzungen =)


Internet Relay Chat


----------



## Bakira (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab das gleich Problem, hab mir den client runter geladen, hab WOW gestartet, hab WOW beendet usw. Alles klappt super nur meine Chars find ich hier nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (21. Dezember 2006)

Bakira schrieb:


> Ich hab das gleich Problem, hab mir den client runter geladen, hab WOW gestartet, hab WOW beendet usw. Alles klappt super nur meine Chars find ich hier nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


FAQ und Hinweise <--- les da mal


----------



## Klain (26. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

